# Armar adaptador Auriculares Motorola V3i



## Bonaparte (Abr 4, 2007)

Alguien tiene idea de como se conectan los pines del mini usb a la ficha miniplug hembra ?

aca dejo una foto para que tengan idea de lo que hablo, hay algunos que vienen potenciados, pero bue, eso ya es otro tema, yo quiero saber este de la foto que es mas simple.





desde ya muchisimas gracias!


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 4, 2007)

pues conseguite alguno de algun amigo y mira las patillas de el miniusb solamnte ya que no nesesariamente tienen positivo y negativo el parlante del auricular saludos tambien te puedes ver alguna foto en internet y ampliarla y veras saludos


----------



## chame (May 20, 2007)

estem fijate si esto te puede ayudar en algo, sino busca q en esta misma web hay sobre fichas y todo eso

http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhones-A-N/motorola_miniusb_pinout.shtml
salu2


----------

